# munkaközösség



## orchidrise_75

Sziasztok!

Arra lennék kíváncsi, hogy hogyan mondhatják angolul a középiskolákban lévő munkaközösséget. Pl. angol nyelvi munkaközösség, történelem munkaközösség stb.

Előre is köszi


----------



## Zsanna

Szia orchidrise,

Valószínűleg ez világosabb azoknak, akik itthon éltek (én csak olyanról hallottam, hogy szülői munkaközösség), de hátha mások is tudnának segíteni: el tudnád egy kicsit magyarázni, hogy ez igazából mit takar?


----------



## Ateesh6800

Szerintem egyszerűen azt, hogy adott iskola összes angoltanára alkotja az "angol nyelvi munkaközösséget", amelynek van vezetője; ő az összes angoltanár szakmai vezetője az adott iskolában.

Nem tudom, ennek van-e megfelelője angol nyelvterületen, de én nyugodt lennék azzal, hogy "team of English teachers".

*A.*


----------



## orchidrise_75

Végül teachers' teamnek fordítottam. Köszi a segítséget!!!


----------



## Ateesh6800

Nagyon szívesen!


----------

